# Root Motorola milestone x2



## fmendoza1994 (May 28, 2012)

is the droid x2 and the milestone x2 the same thing? if so is it possible to root and add the same roms as the droid x2 on the motorola milestone x2? sorry im new to this!


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

read http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1405077

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------

